# Justice League: Snyder-Cut erhält offiziellen Trailer am Valentinstag



## Khaddel (13. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Snyder-Cut erhält offiziellen Trailer am Valentinstag* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Snyder-Cut erhält offiziellen Trailer am Valentinstag*


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (14. Februar 2021)

Heute um 18:15!


----------



## Phone (14. Februar 2021)

Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, finden den Film nun alle besser wenn sie den SCut gesehen haben, die vorher über den ursprünglichen Cut gemault haben?
kann es das alles in sinnvolle Bahnen lenken?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, finden den Film nun alle besser wenn sie den SCut gesehen haben, die vorher über den ursprünglichen Cut gemault haben?
> kann es das alles in sinnvolle Bahnen lenken?


Nicht wirklich ... vor allem wenn ich so Kommentare unter dem Trailer bei YT lese: "OMG! Das ist ein komplett anderer Film!". Nein, ist es nicht. Der Trailer mag neue Szenen gezeigt haben, aber das ist ja auch der Sinn.

Ggf. werden ein paar Dinge "logischer" bzw. werden erklärt, aber ändert eben nichts am eigentlichen Film bzw. macht der Snyder-Cut aus der Gurke jetzt kein Arthouse-Film.


----------



## golani79 (15. Februar 2021)

Ein DC kann aber durchaus einiges ausmachen - wenn einem der Film vorher nicht gefallen hat, wird er einem wahrscheinlich nachher auch nicht gefallen.

Aber durch zusätzliche Szenen / Zeit kann ein Film schon ziemlich aufgewertet werden und teilweise fühlen sich DC auch ein wenig wie "andere" Filme an.


----------



## Worrel (15. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll, finden den Film nun alle besser wenn sie den SCut gesehen haben, die vorher über den ursprünglichen Cut gemault haben?
> kann es das alles in sinnvolle Bahnen lenken?


Nun, das kann man erst sagen, wenn man den fertigen Cut gesehen hat.
Fakt ist, daß die normale Version diverse Schwachstellen hat, die man durch Einfügen zusätzlichen Materials lösen kann, zB daß die neuen Helden nahezu keinerlei Origin Story haben oder daß der Bad Guy einfach nur der Bad Guy ist und man über seine Motivation und Ziele nix erfährt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ... vor allem wenn ich so Kommentare unter dem Trailer bei YT lese: "OMG! Das ist ein komplett anderer Film!". Nein, ist es nicht. ...
> 
> Ggf. werden ein paar Dinge "logischer" bzw. werden erklärt, aber ändert eben nichts am eigentlichen Film bzw. macht der Snyder-Cut aus der Gurke jetzt kein Arthouse-Film.


Du scheinst nicht zu erfassen, was man im Schnitt aus dem selben Ursprungs Filmmaterial machen kann.

Zudem handelt es sich ja nicht nur um eine Handvoll Filmmaterial, das hier und da eingefügt wird wie zB die 23 Minuten längere Version von _Shining, _bei der man sich nachher fragt, wo denn eigentlich das zusätzliche Filmmaterial war, sondern um 120 Minuten(!) neues Filmmaterial - was jetzt noch nicht einmal geändertes Material berücksichtigt.

Entscheidend ist natürlich, WAS genau jetzt geändert/geschnitten wurde. Wenn man bei einem Herr der Ringe Film "nur" ein paar Durchreisepunkte schneidet könnte die Grundhandlung im Groben identisch bleiben - man könnte sogar Saruman komplett rausschneiden, ohne daß die Basisstory im Wesentlichen geändert wird. Es ist dann bloß halt keine derartig komplette Verfilmung der Buch-Geschichte mehr.

Man könnte aber auch zB die ganzen Gefährten aus der Trilogie rausschneiden und NUR die Story Elemente verwenden, in denen Frodo & Sam alleine durch Mittelerde zum Schicksalsberg reisen.
Das wäre dann in der Tat ein ganz anderer Film von 2 Hobbits, die es nahezu ohne fremde Hilfe bis ins Feindesland schaffen und das Böse besiegen.

Ebenso gut könnte man auch versuchen, die Hobbits komplett aus dem Film zu schneiden und hätte dann nur dir Geschichte vom Erstarken Saurons und Aragorn, Gimli & Legolas als Heldengruppe, die ihn zurückdrängt und besiegt. (Einfach Aragorn per CGI in die Intro Sequenz einfügen, wie er Sauron den Ring vom Finger schneidet; Done.)

Wenn man alleine sieht, was ~5 Minuten alternatives Ende + eine Handvoll Szenen in _The Butterfly Effect _für eine Änderung bewirken (Thirties boring Feelgood Ende vs zielstrebiges Drama Ende) oder was #HanShotFirst an der Charakterisierung Han Solos geändert hat, weiß ich nicht, wie man ernsthaft behaupten kann, daß das Doppelte(!) an Filmmaterial nicht einen komplett anderen Film ergeben können soll.

Ich bin mir zB sicher, daß man nur durch Umschnitte und eine halbe Stunde Filmmaterial einen komplett anderen Film aus _The Shining _machen könnte ...:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmkVWuP_sO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]


... nun fühl dich doch nicht gleich 'getriggert'. Das Resultat des Films bzw. die Thematik bleibt doch gleich: an der Geschichte und deren Ablauf ändert sich nichts. 

Ich werd mir den Snyder-Cut sicherlich auch geben, eben weil ich JL nicht so schlecht fand wie die meisten, sondern sogar unterhaltsam. Nur wird daraus, und da bin ich mir Stand heute ganz sicher, kein Meisterwerk aus dem Film. Nur weil der Film länger wird, neue Einstellungen und / oder tiefgründigere Erklärungen bietet, wird daraus jetzt kein Marvel-Film.

Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren ... ich kann es mir einfach nur nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Phone (15. Februar 2021)

Sollte nicht sogar teilweise etwas neu gedreht werden aber einige hatten keine Zeit bzw. wollten nicht?

Hätte man das ganze gleich gemacht wäre es vielleicht anders verlaufen und man hätte nicht mehr Geld als nötig verballert.


----------



## Cobar (15. Februar 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Sollte nicht sogar teilweise etwas neu gedreht werden aber einige hatten keine Zeit bzw. wollten nicht?
> 
> Hätte man das ganze gleich gemacht wäre es vielleicht anders verlaufen und man hätte nicht mehr Geld als nötig verballert.


Naja, ist jetzt nicht so, dass Snyder einfach keine Lust hatte das gleich zu machen.
Er hatte das Projekt für sich aus familiären Gründen abgebrochen, aus denen er da einfach keinen Kopf mehr für hatte, um den Film fertig zu machen. Snyder hatte mit dem Film so einiges anders geplant, als es Whedon dann schlecht zusammengesetzt hatte und vieles über den Haufen geworfen hatte.
Ich finde zwar auch die aktuelle Version ertragbar (wenn auch bei weitem nicht super gut), aber Snyder hätte den Film meiner Ansicht nach deutlich besser gemacht als das, was Whedon da abgeliefert hat, gerade weil Snyder sich eine Grundstory für mehrere Teile überlegt hatte und nicht dann plötzlich alles in einem einzelnen Film verwursten musste.


----------

